# ok, folks....what about this one?



## Greywuff (Oct 11, 2015)

Ultimate Glamping: The Caravan That Floats Like a Boat

My first attempt at posting a URL, hoping this works...


----------



## wecamp04 (Jan 12, 2016)

It works,and that's sure different...


----------

